# CM9 and USB Joysticks



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

Yesterday I decided to go CM9, I am so glad I did, CM9 looks tons better. I even put CM9 on my wife's stock Touchpad as well. It's beautiful. However...

I have a common USB joystick that I use on my PC that I would love to do on my Touchpad. I am using the USB OTG method, of course. I can read USB drives and keyboards, so I know the Android is getting USB items fine. Just isn't seeing the joystick. I went as far as trying USB/BT Joystick Center's test app (see here). It doesn't see the joystick at all.

I finally decided to just post my concern on the developer's forum: http://poke64738.freeforums.org/post878.html

I am thinking of just investing in the iCade 8-Bitty when it comes out, but I really dig my controller for other games.

My question is... Is the developer correct and that the functionality isn't there? If that's the case, how do we get it in the CM9 build?

Thanks!

_Chris_


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

No one at all what's up with wired joysticks? Aww...


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll give you a reply for your name, if that makes you feel any better. Those of us who watched Superhuman Samurai as kids need to stick together. All four of us.


----------



## Stdanko (Oct 18, 2011)

try the nightly build dated 2.16 it works reat with usb/bt joystick app i dont no why its so ify on most evey nightly after that.


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

Aganar said:


> I'll give you a reply for your name, if that makes you feel any better. Those of us who watched Superhuman Samurai as kids need to stick together. All four of us.


Haha, yes so true. I still catch myself watching the odd episode now and again. That show is the reason I love technology.


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

Stdanko said:


> try the nightly build dated 2.16 it works reat with usb/bt joystick app i dont no why its so ify on most evey nightly after that.


I will get the nightly build and check it out. Thanks!


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

There are some stock USB drivers built into the ROM but it isn't guaranteed to work for everything. To get it to work you would have to get a linux driver for the joystick and modify it to work with both android and the touchpad hardware. You might be better off spending the money for a ps3 controller and using that.


----------



## Stdanko (Oct 18, 2011)

if you cant find nightly 2.16.2012 hit me up i have it in my dropbox ill send it to you


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

Stdanko said:


> if you cant find nightly 2.16.2012 hit me up i have it in my dropbox ill send it to you


I saw the build, the issue is that is 0.6, a lot has happened. The newest nightly build kills USB2Go, which sucks. I am just going to stick to Wifi. I already confirmed that I can get iCade to work. I just need to look at ways of mapping the iCade controller when the 8-Bitty comes out.


----------



## Stdanko (Oct 18, 2011)

i have a icontrolpad that works great that 8bitty control will work same way i think check out www.iControlpad.com for info on that


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Straight up: I'd buy this one

http://www.thinkgeek.com/electronics/ba5a/


----------

